# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  High high is dbol/drol expected to jack liver enzymes?

## Doberman

I came off a cycle of 500mg Test-E 50mg dbol and 50mg drol ED a few weeks back after finding out my liver enzymes were highly elevated..

ALT/SGPT serum level 195 (4-59) *
Bilirubin 12 (0-21)
Alkaline phosphatase 47 (35-129)
Albumin 45 (40-52)
Gamma-glutamyl tranferase level 15 (4-72)
Erthoracyte sedimentation rate 2 (0-15)
Total White Cell Count 7.7 (4-11)
RBC (5.28) (4.4-5.8)
Haemoglobin Estimation 16g/dl (13-17)
Packed Cell Volume 0.48 (0.4-0.505)
Mean Corpuscular Volume 91 (80-100)
Mean corpusc. haemoglobin 30.3 (27-32)
Red Blood cell distrubution width 15 (11-16)
Platelet Count 310 (150-400)
Neutrophil count 4.4 (1.5-7)
Lymphocyte count 2.2 (1.2-3.5)
Monocyte count 0.8 (0.2-1)
Eosinophil Count 0.2 (0.-0.4)
Serum Sodium 139 (135-145)
Serum Potassium 4.2 (3.5-5)
Urea 8.1 (1.7-8.3)
Creatinine 83 (59-104)
GFR calculated abbreviated MDRD 94 (70-130)
Calcium 2.26 (2.15-2.55)
Corrected Calcium level 2.26 (2.15-2.55)
Inorganic Phosphate 1 (0.9=1.4)
TSH 1.34 (0.27-4.2)

* As you can see apart from ALT/SGPT my other markers for liver/kidney problems were "ok" so my question is, we know drol and dbol can put stress on the liver and elevate enzymes but how high is too high? when should you say OK I cant use drol or dbol cause it hurts my liver? and how long could you run it knowing it elevates enzymes as much as it has in my case and still be "safe" if thats even possible?

----------


## XNathan

Its high? No!

Ist just elevated 3,5x than upper limit. This indicate some stress to liver, but your GGT is normal so this mean your "damage" its just from stress not from direct (necrosis) damage. Eleveted enzymes are found, if 1 from 2000 liver cells is in stress!!!

AAS 17aa is like oxidation bomb for your liver cells and this cause some problems like eleveted enzymes, but ist harmless if is your GGT in normal range and you have healthy liver.

Dude if you have serious inflammation your liver values will be somewhere around 3000! And GGT will be also very high.

Calm down dont use for 3months nothink what put your stress to your liver and check it later.

----------


## Doberman

XNathan,

Thanks are you saying it's ok to continue a course of drol/dbol even with those values as long as im not at 3000 for ALT and or my GGT is normal? I want to use drol again but I dont want to end up causing any damage to my liver  :Smilie:

----------


## XNathan

I can speak from my personal experince and from experience from my friends how do blood works.

I have on orals AST and ALT elevated to 2x upper limit. You are little bit higher. To be safe I would drop orals. But If you can use just one oral at time and use some NAC, sylimarine and R-ALA you will be fine. And If you decide to continue orals go for another blood test after 2wks In worst scenario you will end in time not late (I mean late to be off for 6months and with some kind of liver diet).

Ist like with human, you can enslave him and he can hadle some stress but under big and long time stress he can give up. For us is lucky that liver will regenerate...  :Smilie: 

You are welcome!
Good luck!

----------

